# Need to re-take the Security+ exam



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here has advice for the Security+ I tested for it last week and failed the exam. It was a lot more detailed than I was expecting. I read up on the exam and I know HIDS and NIDS forwards and backwards, where I had my trouble was with hashing, cryptography, forensics, and protocol software. I had several questions about Nessus, Cain, and Wire Shark, and the books only briefly mentioned these. I have tons of reviewing to do, and was just wandering if anyone here had any study guides they could recommend the CompTIA book didn't detail enough areas IMO. I plan on re-taking the exam on Jan 20,2011. I am currently reading the Sybex Security+ 4th edition study guide.


----------

